# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.0.6 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.0.6 is out!  *We  have added support for Samsung Galaxy S III Mini, Samsung Galaxy Grand  Prime, LG L70, LG L70 Dual, LG Optimus Vu and LG G3 Vigor!*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.0.6 Release Notes:*🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:*   *Samsung GT-I8200N* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-G530P* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG D320N* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG D325* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG F100S* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG LS885* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 Added support for the following models via USB:*  *LG F240K* - added Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.*🐙 Added ability to Read/Write EXT_CSD**🐙 Added ability to include Boot1 and Boot2 into SRF and to write these partitions during Smart Repair**🐙 All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

